# Winner: Best Instrumental EP Independent Music Awards



## donbodin (Jul 16, 2015)

Very excited to share that my EP Chronomicon has received the 2015 Best Instrumental EP from the Independent Music Awards. I am thrilled that more people will get a chance to hear the music I am very proud of because of the promotions of the awards.

Here is a making of video we did about creating the EP


----------



## Wibben (Jul 17, 2015)

Congrats, Don! Seems like an interesting project, will have to check it out


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations, I won the same award for best New Age album a few years ago. They make some nice promotions for the winners. I loved the making of video, first nice setting (all lovely black and matching red I see)  and I ABSOLUTELY ADORED the bowed bass guitar sounds. Have you ever seen a guitar-viol? I think you'd love to have one. I once tried to turn a guitar into a viol and broke it :( and my like for using toy glockenspiel, it is always rather haunting. The drums are great, massive and low pitched, my favourite kind of percussion. Loved what I heard, will check you out!


----------



## donbodin (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you Priscilla. I am really proud of the EP and glad that it is resonating with some listeners. I will have to check out the guitar viol and your music as well


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 3, 2015)

donbodin said:


> Thank you Priscilla. I am really proud of the EP and glad that it is resonating with some listeners. I will have to check out the guitar viol and your music as well


 You're welcome, I liked it and I really meant it. 
Regarding guitar viols they are gorgeous, not very affordable but I guess for someone with your skills it would be something to consider. I am learning the guitar myself (I handle quite a few instruments but never started with guitar until recently) so in guitar I'm just a newbie to even consider them. I love bowed strings sound, but also grown up to learn this kind of instruments, that´s why I found the guitar viol intriguing because you get the layout and frets just like in a viol. 
their website if you want to check
http://www.togamanguitars.com/


----------

